# Suggest 2.1 Speakers at 3k INR



## sharang.d (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My 5.1 intex speakers(around 3-4k) recently went kaput [after 3-4 years of buying them]. I know it was a mistake buying them in the first place because I wasn't very well informed back then. So i opened them up and the circuitry was terrible. I could see blobs of glue everywhere.. I got them repaired but I want to get a good 2.1 system now. I realised 5.1 makes too much cable mess. When I need to clean my desk/speakers I have to untie all my cables and put them back together after I'm done. Really not working out for me, lol! I even thought of getting wireless ones  but then striking a balance between need and price is most important/sensible.

SO anyway coming to the point I'm looking to buy good quality 2.1 speakers around 3,000/- INR
I know "good quality" doesn't convey any real meaning since it's a relative term. What i want to say is I want to stay away from bad brands like Intex, iBall, etc.

Usage:
- Mostly gonna be connected to a Computer
- Remote Controller => Yes/No Doesn't matter
- Sound Quality => Best in the price bracket
- Build Quality => Best in the price bracket

Would probably buy online. From my experience the products I want to buy are never available locally or are overpriced 
Will buy from wherever I get good price.

Looking forward to your posts 

EDIT: Also, why is my signature not getting rendered properly? Not again!


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 5, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 6, 2014)

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/avatar138121_2jpg_zps5de9ecf5.png[/IMGG] *Bump !!!*

O.k ... o.k !!! We heard that    ...... 

Look For Edifier C 2 is a well worth contender if you  can rise your budget by 1500 Rs. If not look for F&D or other Edifier speakers Also these Logitech Z443 can be considered.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Logitech Z323 is also good.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 6, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> [IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/avatar138121_2jpg_zps5de9ecf5.png[/IMGG] *Bump !!!*
> 
> O.k ... o.k !!! We heard that    ......
> 
> Look For Edifier C 2 is a well worth contender if you  can rise your budget by 1500 Rs. If not look for F&D or other Edifier speakers Also these Logitech Z443 can be considered.



+1 for Edifier C2 Else search for Edifier P3080M model. Difficult to source but worth considering.
2.1 Multimedia Speaker with USB and Microphone Input Ports - P3080M | Edifier

Check this but no COD Option at checkout
*shoppemart.in/index.php/com-acce/p3080m-1.html


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 6, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> [IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/avatar138121_2jpg_zps5de9ecf5.png[/IMGG] *Bump !!!*
> 
> O.k ... o.k !!! We heard that    ......
> 
> Look For Edifier C 2 is a well worth contender if you  can rise your budget by 1500 Rs. If not look for F&D or other Edifier speakers Also these Logitech Z443 can be considered.


Yeah i am considering buying C2. Are they worth increasing my budget?
I know my avatar is imba 



bavusani said:


> Logitech Z323 is also good.


Noted 


sandynator said:


> +1 for Edifier C2 Else search for Edifier P3080M model. Difficult to source but worth considering.
> 2.1 Multimedia Speaker with USB and Microphone Input Ports - P3080M | Edifier
> 
> Check this but no COD Option at checkout
> Edifier 2.1 Audio Multimedia Speaker with USB & Microphone Input Ports P3080M


Thanks!

@All: Should I consider increasing my budget for C2?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 6, 2014)

my votes for raising your budget and getting the C2. else depends upon you


----------



## sandynator (Jan 7, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Yeah i am considering buying C2. Are they worth increasing my budget?
> I know my avatar is imba
> 
> 
> ...



Edifier C2 has external amp & you can fine tune them as per your liking but as per few owner the bass is less & had few flaws. C2 Plus HCS2330 is an improved version. Edifier has discontinued C2 model long back & you won't find it on their website. 

Compuage Infocom could be distributing old pieces here in India. If possible try to get *Edifier HCS2330*. Few months back it was around 5000 +/- range on snapdeal & ebay. Try to search the local market.

*P3080's Total power output: RMS 10W x 2 + 16W x 1
*

*C2's Total power output: RMS 6W x 2 + 18W x 1*


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 7, 2014)

sandynator said:


> *P3080's Total power output: RMS 10W x 2 + 16W x 1
> *
> 
> *C2's Total power output: RMS 6W x 2 + 18W x 1*




this is easy avab.

*www.shopclues.com/edifier-p3080m-2.1-multimedia-speakers-with-usb-mic-input.html


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 7, 2014)

Hakimtai said:


> my votes for raising your budget and getting the C2. else depends upon you


Yeah I like the C2 too..


sandynator said:


> Edifier C2 has external amp & you can fine tune them as per your liking but as per few owner the bass is less & had few flaws. C2 Plus HCS2330 is an improved version. Edifier has discontinued C2 model long back & you won't find it on their website.
> 
> Compuage Infocom could be distributing old pieces here in India. If possible try to get *Edifier HCS2330*. Few months back it was around 5000 +/- range on snapdeal & ebay. Try to search the local market.
> 
> ...


I know! I love the external amp man seriously. Bad to hear it's no longer in production 
I already went from 3k to 4k for C2. I don't think I wanna go to 5k now! Any other suggestions?


Hakimtai said:


> this is easy avab.
> 
> Edifier P3080M 2.1 Multimedia Speakers with USB/Mic Input


Are they good?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 8, 2014)

Both have almost same hardware.


P3080 has usb port & powerful sats but all controls are on the sub. It does not even have inline volume control





C2 has the remote. Its quite convinent & userfriendly. My point was if price difference is less then get c2 plus but the prices have shooted up. 





Sound output &  quality would be almost similar imo. Your call now.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 8, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Both have almost same hardware.
> 
> 
> P3080 has usb port & powerful sats but all controls are on the sub. It does not even have inline volume control
> ...


I'll go out and look for C2 in the local market. Hope for the best


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 18, 2014)

Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Price: Buy Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Online in India - Infibeam.com
^ Good?
Is their Customer service and COD good enough?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 18, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Price: Buy Edifier C2 Multimedia Speaker Online in India - Infibeam.com
> ^ Good?
> Is their Customer service and COD good enough?



Yes. Infibeam is good. Sometimes they are slow in shipping but overall its a good site

I bought logitech z443 speakers from there last week.

But i'd suggest u call their CC and confirm about stock availability of C2 before placing a 'prepaid' order.

I've ordered ~10 products from infibeam so far and two of my orders were out of stock even tough site was showing them as 'in stock'
Had to wait for 20 days for new stock to arrive (deal was too good so didn't opted for a refund)


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 19, 2014)

I called them up to confirm the taxes i would have to bear because of ->"Applicable Local Taxes,Octroi charges shall be borne by the customer" and they could not tell me how much that would be 

Any guesses?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 19, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> I called them up to confirm the taxes i would have to bear because of ->"Applicable Local Taxes,Octroi charges shall be borne by the customer" and they could not tell me how much that would be
> 
> Any guesses?



I never had to pay any kind of extra tax in any of my orders so no idea how much it would be. I think these extra taxes are applicable only in a few states.


----------



## sharang.d (Jan 24, 2014)

Bought Harmon Kardon SoundSticks III @ 7,999/- from Flipkart. LOL, closed.


----------

